# Almost done with laminate, What type of molding should I use here?



## jayrod (Oct 17, 2010)

Nearing the last row on my laminate flooring, Im not exactly sure what type of molding to use to cover the gap between the floor and this metal plate thing on the door entrance. The flooring is going to slide under the white casing that you see so whatever molding is used will have to end there. What would work best and look best? Thanks!


----------



## Jaz (Oct 18, 2010)

Google Image Result for http://images.ifloor.com/products/1787543/ifloor_trans-70-75x75-se-5x5/300x300q75.jpg

It's called a threshold, the minor details may vary a bit.  It should be available in the color you bought, made by the same company.  The straight edge goes against the solid object, you pre-drill and nail into floor.  The laminate goes under this threshold leaving at least 1/4"-1/2" for expansion.  Of course it comes in thicknesses to match your application.

Jaz


----------



## DrHicks (Oct 19, 2010)

What Jaz said...


Hey - your comment, "The flooring is going to slide under the white casing that you see..." caught my eye.  

Are you sure that's going to work?  It looks like that edge of the laminate will be "coming down".  Do you have that much movement in your floor, so that you can slide the entire thing that way?

Usually the floor moulding and/or quarter-round toe-kick are installed after the laminate flooring.


----------



## jayrod (Oct 19, 2010)

^Yes it will slide under the casing. Ive done it in all the rooms so far. The quarter round or toe kick could go there but It will be sitting higher than the metal plate. Im afraid the threshold mentioned by Jaz will even sit too high causing a trip hazard. The molding that I use will need to be about half as tall as normal shoe molding.


----------



## Jaz (Oct 19, 2010)

What's a toe kick?  Do you mean the base board?  

The threshold I linked to is made for 3/8" engineered hardwood, the one to match your laminate is likely thinner.  But even if it isn't, you'll notice the bevel cut to accommodate that.  People will not trip over it, they'll get used to it.  Anything under an inch is not too much.  

The only other way is to change that metal threshold to something beveled or cut the laminate 1/4" short and caulk the gap.  

Jaz


----------



## DrHicks (Oct 20, 2010)

^ Sorry.  Toe Kick must be a redneck reference to the Quarter Round often attached to the baseboard.

Me is not very sophistimucated.


----------



## Dragerman (Dec 22, 2010)

Why would you use laminate flooring in the entrance to your house???  I would have used something more weather proof like tile or vinal.


----------



## jayrod (Dec 22, 2010)

Its a bedroom. The house has 5 entrances. Its a big house. No one ever goes in or out this way hardly.


----------



## Dragerman (Dec 23, 2010)

Looks good!!  I wasn't trying to sound too critical but I have seen what happens to laminate over time in an entrance way.


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 28, 2010)

Me too, laminate at a back door in the winter is STUPID !  I should know... but hopefully you won't have that problem if it's not used.  Why do you need any molding there ?  won't the laminate just go right under it ? Looks like there's not much room for anything else.


----------

